# Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?



## Jaschi (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, ich hoffe das ich das jetzt in die richtige Rubrik geschrieben habe, ansonsten bitte verschieben....
Also ich war am Wochenende im Baumarkt um mir Messstäbchen für den Teich zu kaufen, irgendwie fragte der Verkäufer nach besatz usw. und dann viel mir die Kinnlade runter. Der wollte mir erzählen das es eine neue Richtline für den Fischbesatz in Teichen gibt, ich bekomme zwar nicht mehr alles hin was er gesagt hat aber was hängen geblieben ist war "pro __ Goldfisch 450 Liter"  ähm also das würde ja heißen das man in einem 2000 Liter Teich gerade mal 4 Fische reinsetzen darf... 
Und dann fing er an mit Einheimischen und nicht Einheimischen und Kois... wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war das irgendwas von 1700 Liter pro Koi.... (Kenne nur die Regel von ca. 1000 Liter pro Koi)
Also mal ganz ehrlich, wer hält das denn bitte ein???? :crazy 
Stimmt das oder wollte der nur ein auf Wichtig machen...
Leider habe ich es verpasst mir einen Scherz draus zu machen und mich von jemand anderen über die Fertigteiche beraten zu lassen... der hätte mir bestimmt einen 150 Liter Teich verkauft und 6 Goldfische noch dazu  
Also, habt ihr schon mal was davon gehört das es eine Neue Richtline gibt???

LG 
Jaschi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?*

Gehört habe ich noch nichts davon, aber Sinnvoll ist es allemal


----------



## tattoo_hh (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?*

gab es jemals eine "alte" richtlinie?? 
wer will sowas kontrollieren? vieleicht käfiggrösse der wellensittiche überprüfen?

ich glaub der wollte dir einfach was erzählen....

es gibt nur faustformel und erfahrungen....  und es gibt viele die auchunterhalb dieser werte erfolgreich ihre fische halten....


----------



## ursulamerlin (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und seit einer Woche Besitzerin von einem GFK-Teichbecken
Volumen 1.300 ltr. ausgestattet mit Pumpe, Filter und UV-Röhre.
Bei einem Fischhändler wurde mir gesagt dass ich maximal 3 Shubunkis und einen Sonnenbarsch reinsetzen könnte. So wie er mir alles erklärte, erschien mir das sehr sinnvoll. Seit Samstag habe ich noch einen Apparat mit zwei Kugeln die im Wasser hängen und Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen.

Ich bin mal sehr gespannt ob das alles so klappt. Wenn ich denn mal irgend wann Fische reinsetze möchte ich auch das es ihnen sehr gut geht.

Eine Frage habe ich denn noch

Ich habe einen Labrador der schon mal in das Wasser geht. Laut Aussage des 
Fischhändlers wäre das nicht schlimm ????

Über eine Antwort würde ich freuen.

Herzliche Grüße

der Neuling Ursula


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?*

:willkommen 

meine Eltern haben auch einen Hund der lieber das Teichwasser schlabbert als frisches Wasser aus dem Pott. Dies tut er nun schon seit 15 Jahren und geht auch gerne zum baden in den Teich - die Fische haben kein Problem damit und dem Hundi geht es auch gut. Solange du keine Chemie reinkippst sehe ich da kein Problem. Der Hundi sollte halt nur nicht total verschlammt in den Teich rennen ... 

PS: meine Eltern haben auch nur einen kleinen Teich

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Plätscher (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?*



			
				Jaschi schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal ganz ehrlich, wer hält das denn bitte ein???? :crazy
> Stimmt das oder wollte der nur ein auf Wichtig machen...



Das war mal ein guter Verkäufer. Wenn man bedenkt wie groß Goldfische werden dann sind 450l pro Goldi eine gute Richtangabe. 
und die Koiangabe finde ich auch in Ordnung. Die meisten Leute bauen so Teiche zw. 2-5 m3 wenn da pro 1000l ein Koi reinkommt dann funktioniert das nur mit hohem teuren Filteraufwand, den die meisten Leute nicht bereit sind zu machen.

Ich habe z.B. ein 6 m3 Teich, da 6 Kois reinzusetzen wäre Tierquälerei.

Übrigens, wenn die Fische überleben heißt das noch lange nicht das sie sich wohlfühlen.

Deshalb von mir für den Verkäufer ein  

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?*

Hi Jaschi, 

wer sich nicht im großen und ganzen an die neuen alten Regeln hält ist :crazy 

Das Problem ist doch das in der Praxis die genannten Werte eh immer unter oder überschritten werden. Also lieber die Werte zu gunsten der Fische mit viel Sicherheit zu hoch ansetzen. 
Ob die Werte unterschritten werden können hängt ja dann auch immer vom individuellen Teich ab (Technik usw). Aber die Erfahrung hier im Forum zeigt ja das die Leutze aus Tausend Liter pro Koi dann mal überspitzt gesagt so 
Rückschlüsse ziehen, wie: "Ich hab nen 1600 Liter Teich, also fast 2 x 1000, da fühlen sich zwei Koi prächtig ! 

Ich gehöre auch zur Gattung der Verkäufer, die eher mal abraten als zu verkaufen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, ein überbesetzter Teich mit grüner Plörre und keinen Pflanzen die wachsen, weil die Fische alles weggefuttert haben ist nun wirklich keine Augenweide ! 

Wer Fische hält sollte sich immer überlegen, warum es unbedingt der und der Fisch sein muss ! 
Weil DU ihn selber halten willst weil DU es cool findest und der Fisch gerade in ist, oder weil es einen Teich gibt, der gerade für diesen FISCH die idealen Bedingungen hat. 
Also ist es Halter oder Fischorientiert. 

Der Verkäufer war Fisch orientiert, und dafür macht er zwar viellecht etwas weniger Umsatz, aber von mir bekommt er dafür    

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neue Richtlinie für Fischbesatz?!?*

Hallo Zusammen!

Diese Diskussion passt jetzt gut: Ich schreibe gerade an dem Anfängerbeitrag "Mein erster Teich - Basiswissen für Einsteiger".
Ich möchte hier für die kritischen Fischarten (Koi, Stör, __ Wels, Hai...  ) jeweils ein Mindestteichvolumen angeben. Außerdem brauche ich noch Leute, die gegenlesen und das eine oder andere auch mitformulieren. Für alle Vorschläge bin ich dankbar (Auch wenn ich vielleicht nicht alle berücksichtigen kann). Wie wär's???


----------

